# Pics of my 180 planted community tank



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

i have a new pentax x70 i need to learn how to use


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Oh. My.  Very, very nice. What's the height of that tank?


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Johnnyfishtanks said:


> i have a new pentax x70 i need to learn how to use


start by using no flash and turning off all other lights but the tank....
very nice tank and i love the stump....


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

lookn good fishtanks.

im sure that puffer will come around soon..

i think its a standard 180 6x2x2 -N/A-


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

beN said:


> lookn good fishtanks.
> 
> im sure that puffer will come around soon..
> 
> i think its a standard 180 6x2x2 -N/A-


Thanks, Ben. I'm really liking the height - good wild discus tank height 
Shelley


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

shelley..

that would look fricken wicked.

jon jon take shelley's advice dude..discus are goregous man!


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

will see . ya its a 6x2x2 for sure . can pic be blurry with the 16.9 it what if been using butt seems blury all the time


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

Adz1 said:


> start by using no flash and turning off all other lights but the tank....
> very nice tank and i love the stump....


thanks ..........................


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

try to set your autofocus to focus on a single point instead of area, should make for clearer pics


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

The tank is coming along nicely, Johnny. Thanks for sharing.

Stuart


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

Mferko said:


> try to set your autofocus to focus on a single point instead of area, should make for clearer pics


can i do that with my x70


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

CRS Fan said:


> The tank is coming along nicely, Johnny. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Stuart


thanks.................


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

Johnny,
That's a really good looking tank, with some great livestock.
Now, as several have suggested, add a few discus (6-8) and you & your friends will just love it !!!
Paul


----------



## euroamg (Dec 14, 2010)

_Nice community tank...._


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Beautiful tank. Love the wood on the right hand side.


----------



## gtec2775 (Mar 5, 2011)

love the plants..nice share.
thanks


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

beN said:


> lookn good fishtanks.
> 
> im sure that puffer will come around soon..
> 
> i think its a standard 180 6x2x2 -N/A-


it sure did LOL


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

Nice tank! Looks great!


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

mysticalnet said:


> Nice tank! Looks great!


thanks i dont have it anymore its the mbu tank now. its hard having one big tank when there so many things you wanna do. i need like 4 180 gallon tanks to be happy LOL


----------

